#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-26
<Jordyec> estimados buenos días podrán ayudarme con un libreoffice 3 que no me chequea la ortografía mientras escribo aún cuando ya esta configurado para eso............. gracias
<Jordyec> estimados buenos días podrán ayudarme con un libreoffice 3 que no me chequea la ortografía mientras escribo aún cuando ya esta configurado para eso .... gracias
<guest-Ef1mWf> hola comunidad
<guest-Ef1mWf> consulta, actualice ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 y no muestra paneles, como solucionarlo, y alt+f2 no aparece consola
<guest-Ef1mWf> gracias
<granjero2> hola
<granjero2> tengo un problema, tuve que instalar una version vieja de flash para poder usar ustream. porque la nueva hace un conflicto con la grabacion y la transmicion simultanea.
<granjero2> pero ahora el fash viejo dejo de andar y no me deja aceptar en el cuadro de dialogo que me pide que tome la linea de entrada
<chory> a mi me anda el flash en firefox y no en chome :P
<r4z0rb4ck> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!
<granjero2> chory: me baje la version 10.2.152 de http://kb2.adobe.com/es/cps/142/tn_14266.html y la pegue en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ y anduvo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-27
<granjero> hola, existe un equivalente a DISPLAY=:0 pero para las placas de audio?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-28
<juancarlospaco> ping
<chory> pong
<juancarlospaco> invalid syntax
<juancarlospaco> :P
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<granjero> hola, ando buscando un equivalente a DISPLAY:=x.x pero para las placas de audio. Existe tal cosa
<granjero> ?
<juancarlospaco> no entendi
<juancarlospaco> mira k la integrada la deshabilita por hardware el BIOS cuando enchufas otra
<granjero> juancarlospaco, como va?
<granjero> me gustaría saber si se puede ejecutar un programa (vlc, totem etc) pero que reproduzca por una placa de sonido x
<granjero> en lugar de la que está seteada
<granjero> aca http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards#Strategy casi al final encontré este comando... "AUDIODEV="via82xx" mySDLapp"
<granjero> todavía no lo pude comprobar
<granjero> no termino de entender que son las SDL apps
<juancarlospaco> creo que son apps para sonido
<juancarlospaco> ni idea
<juancarlospaco> tanto de sonido no se
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-29
<juancarlospaco> Me jui       .--_=_(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<GNic> hola?
<GNic> hay alguien online?
<GNic> hola?
<GNic> hay alguien?
<strickly> esta medio muerto esto
<strickly> :S
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> :D
<FREDD2> \o
<juancarlospaco> whats up
<juancarlospaco> whats down
<strickly> hola
<strickly> mugga fuggas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-30
<juancarlospaco> :D
<Guest68389> hola
<granjero> hola, como hago para que durante la instalación no instale grub en la MBR si no en la partición donde está siendo instalado ubuntu?
<FREDD2> granjero: locaso!
<FREDD2> le decis que no queres en el mbr y que lo instale donde vos queres
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> como va?
<FREDD2> todo tranca che
<granjero> pero la instalación no te dice nada
<granjero> va para adelante
<FREDD2> ahh
<granjero> solo te pregunta la del server
<FREDD2> si, se instala directamente
<granjero> desktop instala nomás!
<FREDD2> see, algo vi
<FREDD2> le das next nexxt
<FREDD2> pasate a debian
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> no es para mi
<granjero> es la maquina de un amigo que le instalé OSX y quiere ubuntu tambien
<FREDD2> por que no lo queres en la mbr?
<granjero> pero OSX tiene mil mambos para bootear
<granjero> porque el bootloader de OSX va a la MBR
<granjero> si no no puedo bootear OSX
<granjero> cachai?
<FREDD2> grub no levanta osx¿¿¿??
<FREDD2> estas seguro?
<granjero> no se
<FREDD2> deberia poder me parece
<granjero> supuestamente si, pero como es una "hackintosh
<granjero> '
<granjero> tiene un bootloader loco
<granjero> chamaleon se llama
<FREDD2> debe levantar segun leo
<granjero> y lo que lei es que si instalas el grub en la particion de ubuntu chamaleon lo ve y listo
<FREDD2> si no levanta, te vas a querer matar
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> reinstalo
<FREDD2> y podes hacer esa
<granjero> estuve los ultimos 15 dias instalando e instalando
<FREDD2> instalas grub en el mbr
<granjero> creo que voy a poner ubuntu primero
<FREDD2> si no levanta, instalas osx que se come al grub
<granjero> luego osx de nuevo, que pise grub
<FREDD2> claaa
<granjero> y despues grub-instal /dev/sdubuntu
<FREDD2> como hace windows
<granjero> pero al revés...
<FREDD2> el grub2 es una bosta para editar
<granjero> yo nunca lo edite
<granjero> lo mas lejos que llegue fue a hacer un grub-update
<FREDD2> es mas chanta, hace lo que quiere
<FREDD2> la otra vuelta me enfermo
<FREDD2> estaba todo bien y se quedaba cargando
<FREDD2> lo vole y le mande grub a secas
<granjero> yo pelié con osx 15 dias seguidos
<granjero> recien hoy bootea solo
<granjero> solo no me va la wifi y la ethernet.
<FREDD2> es un bajon eso, pro que todo el mundo cree que es re facil
<granjero> eso pasa por ser el geek del grupo
<granjero> "che me instalás osx en mi laptops vos que sos groso" te dicen
<granjero> y vos dale pruebo
<FREDD2> "vos que sabes"
<FREDD2> jajajaajja
<FREDD2> yo finde estuve putiando con windows
<granjero> y como andaba mas o menos me dio bronca y le di manija hasta que lo saque andando
<FREDD2> todavia no se como cuernos hacer para que levante la red sin que un user este logueado
<FREDD2> solo levanta la red con usuarios logueado
<granjero> pero ahora me falta ponerle ubuntu y no quiero que me mate la instalación de osx
<granjero> win?
<FREDD2> se
<FREDD2> un terminal tonto
<granjero> dale que arranque sin clave
<FREDD2> asi solo?
<granjero> claro, arranca win y carga los drivers de red
<FREDD2> que porqueria
<FREDD2> pense que cargaba todo sin loguearse
<granjero> en realidad creo que depende la versión
<FREDD2> mirare el finde
<FREDD2> me da ganas de patear todo
<FREDD2> no tener ssh es una basura
<granjero> si no instalale teamviewer que ese si se loguea sin estar ningun user, quizá eso toca algo que te deje despues hacerlo vos.
<FREDD2> yo ando perdido en win
<granjero> yo cada vez más...
<granjero> el otro dia tuve que poner una impresora pdf y tarde como 2 horas
<FREDD2> jajajajajaja
<granjero> aca pongo sudo apt-get install cups-pdf y listo
<FREDD2> sin apt, sin consola, sin nada
<FREDD2> encima te tira esos errores que ni ms sabe que son
<granjero> erro 00000000xxxx0004454664537xx00000 ACEPTAR?
<FREDD2> jajajajaja
<FREDD2> seeee
<granjero> me voy a cerrar todo aca asi me vuelvo a casa
<FREDD2> lo peor es que este flaco no casa una
<FREDD2> le va a durar una semana
<granjero> jajaja
<granjero> yo espero que este cuando le de la laptop no me joda más....
<granjero> saludos!
<FREDD2> exitos che
<granjero> igual!
<granjero> buenas. alguien esta usando discos externos de red para bakup? me podrían recomendar marcas ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-01
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> tengo un problemilla
<ayudita> con ubuntu netbook 10.4 y el panel superior
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-24
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu resulta que hay un proceso el de las X que se come todo el procesador el nombre completo segun htop es /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten  procesador porqué X se come taaanto así el procesador??
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-25
<invitado_web> hellow
<invitado_web> como se hace para conectar wifi
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hay alguien que me pueda dar ayuda
<invitado_web> intale en Ubuntu sobre VMWare
<invitado_web> y no arranca el entorno grafico
<invitado_web> me da para poner el user y pass que me pide el vmware
<invitado_web> pero no se como hacer para arrancar el entorno grafico
<invitado_web> alquien me puede ayudar
<invitado_web> HOLA COMO AGO PARA QUE ME YEGE EL CD DE LINUX A MIDOMICILIO
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-26
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy intentando recuperar datos de un rígido viejito IDE, conectado por adaptador externo a mi máquina, Ubuntu 12.04. Prende, hace ruido de motor, pero no es detectado. No podría usar (todavía) "dd", porque no puedo acceder a él.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me da una manito?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-27
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> es mi primera vez
<invitado_web> y necesito ayuda porque soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<invitado_web> soy de buenos aires
<invitado_web> mellamo beto
<invitado_web> hola gente
<SergioMeneses> invitado_web, dale pregunta
<invitado_web> veo que somos varios pero que nadie habla
<SergioMeneses> si alguien sabe te ayuda
<invitado_web> no se que pasa
<SergioMeneses> invitado_web, usualmente estamos trabajando o estudiando
<invitado_web> ohh
<SergioMeneses> los que responden es porque tienen un tiempo libre
<invitado_web> pero se puede preguntar?
<invitado_web> necesito prelacionarme con gente que use ubuntu y que quiera ayudarme porque soy nuevo
<invitado_web> y no entiendo demasiado de algunas cosas
<invitado_web> por ejemplo, quiero instalar el software makemkv version linux y no lo consigo con lo que he encontrado en google
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-28
<NeoRanger> gente, me quedé sin unity, de la nada crasheó
<NeoRanger> aclaro que estoy actualizando a 12.10
<NeoRanger> pero venia bien y de la nada me quede sin unity
<NeoRanger> menos mal que tengo esta ventana abierta porque no puedo cambiar
<NeoRanger> que buena onda loco, como ayudan aca eh?? pedazo de giles
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-29
<invitado_web> hola
<Mansanken> Hola gente como va
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-30
<ElNecio> hola. Alguien está leyendo ?
<Nico1> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/9a29d0123e4bf83fbd5eb15de5116333.jpg buenas estoy intentando recuperar un wrt54g v5 el cual no responde a nada
<Nico1> le puse una firmware nueva
<Nico1> pero quisiera saber como hago un 30/30/30 para recuperarlo ya que lo intente vaqrias veces y no pude
<Nikobuntu> hola a todos
<Nikobuntu> alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-23
<MARTINB> alguien sabe como instalar controladores de placa hibrida ati/intel
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-25
<invitado_web> buen d{ia
<invitado_web> me gustaría hacer una cosnulta
<GridCube> !pregunta | invitado_web
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> no hay kubot acá
<invitado_web> tengo una pc con ubuntu, acabo de crear una parcion nfts con gparted par instalar un winxp, me gustaria saber como lo hago?
<GridCube> invitado_web, pues pones el cd de xp en una lectora de cd, instalas xp en la particion de destino, luego pones el cd de ubuntu en la compactera, booteas en la live session y arreglas grub con boot-repair
<invitado_web> listo, gracias
<GridCube> invitado_web, entra en #ubuntu-es si tenes alguna duda despues
<GridCube> hay mucha mas gente ahí que te pueda ayudar
<GridCube> y acordate de hacer un backup de todos tus datos antes de empezar
<GridCube> no deberias perder nada pero nunca se sabe
<invitado_web> correcto, ya hize un respaldo de datos
#ubuntu-ar 2015-09-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar las librerias de C en Ubuntu, estoy programando en C con code bloks
#ubuntu-ar 2017-09-27
<cristianR_> Buenas
